# Welche Canon ist die bessere Wahl



## ems-jade (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Kompaktkamera.
Habe mich ein wenig auf Canon fixiert und tendiere jetzt
zwischen der 

Digital Ixus 870 is oder der Powershot A2000 is.

Photographiere gerne im Urlaub auf Feiern und auch  Tiere und Pflanzen
am Teich.

Was meinen die Profis unter Euch.

Besten Dank im vorraus

Gruß 
Frank


----------



## robsig12 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Canon ist die bessere Wahl*

Wenn keine EOS, dann würde ich zur Ixus greifen, wobei die Eos Modelle schon unschlagbar sind.


----------



## ems-jade (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Canon ist die bessere Wahl*

Hallo,

die EOS Reihe ist mir eine Nummer zu
gross.

Werde schon bei den Kompaktkameras bleiben und die
Ixus scheint sehr gut zu sein 

Oder vielleicht doch keine Canon? 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Canon ist die bessere Wahl*

Ich hab die Ixus 750 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die IS Modelle bekommt man sehr Günstig und leisten für Hobbyfotografen genug


----------



## robsig12 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Canon ist die bessere Wahl*

Bei den Spiegelreflexkameras könnte man noch zwischen Nikon und Canon wählen, je nach Vorgerät wegen  den vorhandenen Objektiven, aber in der Kompaktklasse würde ich nur zu einer Ixus greifen!


----------

